# Need ideas for ugly half wall



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

1. remove the wall entirely


2. build the wall into a full wall

3. install a glass upper section for the 1/2 wall; could be glass block, stained glass, colored glass, clear glass, whatever strikes your fancy.

4. set a chair near the wall for your mother in law to set in when she is at your house so the wall does not look so ugly by comparison.



I'm kidding about one of the above suggestions.


----------



## cynwil710 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ugly wall*

Actually, I had thought about the glass blocks already, just don't know if I want the stupid wall there at all. If I remove it, I'm scared I'll hate the way it looks.... remodeler's remorse. 

So building the full wall is the one you WERE kidding about??? :yes:


----------



## KAdams4458 (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't know, but if the MIL was over often enough, you could just leave the entire wall alone and take the chair route, but you'll probably need some sort of alcoholic beverage at regular intervals to get the right effect. Condition and attitude of the MIL will dictate whether that beverage be beer or scotch. :laughing:

Not all 70's architectural details are awful, but most tend to be. All I can imagine at this point is some 70's country kitschy railing that makes me either want to puke, or make a complete mockery of it by hanging a wagon wheel chandelier and some of that bicentennial themed wallpaper in the room. 

Back to serious business... I'm having trouble offering an idea because I can't see the offending wall, and I bet I won't be the only one. I think if you post a picture or two that some good suggestions will roll in.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

one thing I should have tossed in is; you need to determine if this is a load bearing wall. Not knowing how it is built, if it is open but has a full height section at the end, it could be a load bearing wall. If it is simply a half wall all the way, it could not be a load bearing wall, for obvious reasons.


I would say that chances are it is not a load bearing wall but it is very important when determining if it is when deciding what you do with this.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*wall*

Is the wall deep enough to have shelving built in so that the focus is on the shelving above the half wall (definitely get rid of the bars)...or add decorative glass.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

KAdams4458 said:


> All I can imagine at this point is some 70's country kitschy railing that makes me either want to puke, or make a complete mockery of it by hanging a wagon wheel chandelier and some of that bicentennial themed wallpaper in the room.


 
HEY You just described my mother's kitchen to a Tee! LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## CyFree (Jul 22, 2008)

Just a few ideas.

You could transform it into a nice display nook with shelves, to showcase your beloved knick-knacks

If your style is more trendy and contemporary, you could replace the barley twist bars for chrome or stainless steel bars for a cool industrial look.

They should be easier and less messy to install than glass bricks. 

You could also try acrylic panels. I was just searching for images and saw some amazing options. Like this one:

http://www.conceptmobilebars.co.uk/images/counters/front.jpg


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tip! check the floor, if you remove the wall completely, you will have to match the floor. If hardwoods, it will be very time consuming to work in new boards, match stain, etc.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

KAdams4458 said:


> Not all 70's architectural details are awful, but most tend to be.


As someone else with a '70's home, I have to agree. Trying to get rid of the kitschy but keep the integrity of the home is a challenge.

In your shoes I think I would get rid of the barley twist bars, install a couple of bolts in the ceiling and hang a nice piece of stained glass.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Blondesense said:


> As someone else with a '70's home, I have to agree. Trying to get rid of the kitschy but keep the integrity of the home is a challenge.
> 
> In your shoes I think I would get rid of the barley twist bars, install a couple of bolts in the ceiling and hang a nice piece of stained glass.


EXCELLENT IDEA! I am actually thinking about INSTALING a half wall right inside my living room door. Stained glass piece would look GREAT THERE!


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow the spammers have been busy on here today ... But back on topic; if you made it a full wall then you could create a mud room / cloak room area and keep draughts / winter from the living room ... Unless you're somewhere hot in which case ignore that


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If the barley twist bars were well made, make sure you salvage and save them. Styles come back around eventually. I have rehabbed Victorian houses and the things people destroyed or cut up in the name of style are crazy.


----------

